# Dartford Crossing



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if I am posting in the wrong section here? 
Having checked the route from Clacton to Folkestone I see notes referring to A) partial toll road M25 and B) partial toll road A282
Not knowing this area at all, can I ask if these are two separate tolls??

I see that the Dartford Crossing rose to £2 for cars. How do motorhomes stand in this? Ours is 3.800 in weight and just a tiny bit over 3 metres in height (is there a height barrier to check your height and would that make a difference?)

Can only suppose that we are not touching Inner London at all?! 
Be greatful for any help, thanks!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

A282 is the actual road over the bridge, the M25 finishes at the north end and re-starts after the crossing.

Peter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Still £2.00 --No Height Barrier and you dont touch London :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Your motorhome is the same class as a car = £2. No height barriers.

JohnW


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Dartford Toll*

Hi

Looking at the Toll schedule it appears to have only 4 levels

MotorCycles Free

Cars £2

Light Vehicles £2.50 (2 axle)

Heavy Goods £5 (3 axle)

We are charged as a car with a 3500KG vehicle under 3m

There is no reference to height in their rates and so as I would expect you to be charged £2

Doug


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We pay £2 for a 8.5m tag-axle motorhome towing a Smart car on an A-frame. Bargain!

Barrie


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We paid £2 each way for crossing in our MH a couple of weeks ago.

If you are going abroad booked on Eurotunnel or a Ferry allow extra time because there is usually, during the day, a queue of between a few minutes and an hour on both the bridge and the tunnel.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All the above information is correct, we travel across quite often. However no one has mentioned that after 10pm(22.00 hrs).until 6am it is FREE.

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahhh thats because I hope they are all tucked up in Canterbury Park and Ride by then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The last exit a few (4?) miles before you get to the bridge is for Lakeside. The queues in the inside lane for this can be big, so if the inside lane starts stop-starting you should perhaps stay in the middle to avoid this. The inside often just sits as a solid queue with the middle lane then sitting at 50-60 making it hard to get out. If you get stuck and come off thats no big deal as its also the way to the services, follow that then signs back to M25 south.

All you'll see is the motorway (with reduced speed limit) going up over the bridge, with the one set of tolls at the end of the down slope. After those the road splits, so be sure which road number you want beforehand!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We pay £2 each way for a 3.5 ton MH, I think all MHs are charged as cars unless they are the enormous RVs.

If you use satnav, remember not to check "avoid tolls" or it will try to take you round half the country to avoid the Dartford crossing!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> ....All you'll see is the motorway (with reduced speed limit) going up over the bridge, with the one set of tolls at the end of the down slope. After those the road splits, so be sure which road number you want beforehand!


Just to add to that useful information.

When we are crossing and making for the M20 (3 times per year):
I try and go over the bridge in one of the middle lanes of the 5 (?) so that it's easier to approach the toll barrier towards the middle of the bank of booths.
(I think there are a number of car only booths at the right hand end.)
After going through the pay process I leave the booth and drive to my right to get into the outer lane or one lane in from the outer lane.
All traffic has the same speed restriction so you I shouldn't be holding anyone up. 
Staying in one of the outer lanes keeps me out of the darting and lane changing local traffic and the A2/M2 traffic within the first mile or so of leaving the toll booths.

After the A2/M2 slip the traffic reduces considerably, sanity rules once more and I can prepare for the M20 slip in about another mile.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> All you'll see is the motorway (with reduced speed limit) going up over the bridge, with the one set of tolls at the end of the down slope. After those the road splits, so be sure which road number you want beforehand!


As Peter said earlier the motorway doesn't go over the bridge it stops one junction each side of the crossing - this is so that non-motorway traffic can use the crossing.

The bridge and tunnel are the A.282.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Can't believe the ever so helpful replies here, thank you ALL, ever so much !!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

As cabby said when leaving it till 10pm its free which suits us as all our families are north of Dartford


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We once actually pulled into the services at 21:55 to kill five minutes and save the two quid.

How sad is that!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> We once actually pulled into the services at 21:55 to kill five minutes and save the two quid.
> 
> How sad is that!


£24 an hour - not a bad savings rate!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > We once actually pulled into the services at 21:55 to kill five minutes and save the two quid.
> ...


Exactly, and you are not alone.

Well I actually knocked the cruise control back 5mph so probably saved some fuel as well.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We once got to the tolls at 21.55. Quite a few cars did not want to go through till 22.00 to avoid the tolls. The queue was quite long and tempers were starting to rise.

Derek


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Only paid £2 yesterday and no traffic, first time that has happened.Drove up paid my £2 and away.....


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Canterbury Park and Ride??


----------

